# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Ok hot owners....

## BPelizabeth

We need some new hot pics....so post them up!!  This is one of my favorite sections...I love looking at your snakes.  I am living vicariously through you all.... :Razz: ...as I am too too much of a wuss to have my own.   :Wink:   (hey at least I can admitt it).  So lets see those pics!!

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

check out viper keeper on youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/viperkeeper?blend=1&ob=4

----------


## anthonym

> check out viper keeper on youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/viperkeeper?blend=1&ob=4


Love Al Coritz's videos! Very smart guy. 

A lot of European hot keepers hang out over here: http://venomland.forumotions.com/ Lots of really good photos of hots on those boards.

----------


## Denial

I dont have internet at my house at the moment. I need a new computer but ill throw some new ones up as soon as I get the net back

----------

_BPelizabeth_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## Serpents_Den

Here's a cute one for ya Michele  :Smile:

----------


## mainbutter

great pic serpents den!!

+1 on checking out viperkeeper on youtube, he's got tons of uploads and a huge collection.  I check out his stuff whenever I need a 'cobra' fix.

----------


## BPelizabeth

> Here's a cute one for ya Michele


Wow that is an AMAZING picture....that soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo needs to be a poster!!

----------


## bsash

> Wow that is an AMAZING picture....that soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo needs to be a poster!!


I have to agree with that! That is a great picture.

----------


## anatess

That's an awesome cobra pic?  Is it copyrighted?  I was thinking of printing it and putting it in my son's room.  He'll get a kick out of that!

----------


## Serpents_Den

Thanks for the compliments!




> That's an awesome cobra pic?  Is it copyrighted?  I was thinking of printing it and putting it in my son's room.  He'll get a kick out of that!



You're welcome to print my photo.

----------


## anthonym

> That's an awesome cobra pic?  Is it copyrighted?  I was thinking of printing it and putting it in my son's room.  He'll get a kick out of that!


Since when can you not print out a copyrighted picture to hang up in your own home? haha

----------


## anatess

> Since when can you not print out a copyrighted picture to hang up in your own home? haha


Good point.  lol.

Thanks!  I'm printing this tomorrow!  Blown up to 11 x 17 poster size!

----------


## BPelizabeth

Its always nice to ask!! :Wink:

----------


## MattU

Nice, that's a wicked cobra pic

----------


## Serpents_Den



----------


## JeffD

This is a copperhead I rescued from a residence the other week

----------


## BPelizabeth

awesome guys...I love it!!  Thanks for sharing!!

----------

